# alum flatheads?



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Well being in central ohio i dont have much experience with them but i seem to have caught a flathead bug lately and have been trying it quite a bit. Several 10 lb plus channels has been all i have to show for it. I keep running in to people who claim to have seen flatheads out of mother alum but im starting to doubt. At this point im wondering if the rumors are a case of bad fish i d (just brownish channels) but i figured i would see if anybody on here has seen any or am i bigfoot hunting?


----------



## hatfield75 (Jun 6, 2009)

There are a few in Alum, but it's definitely not a hotbed for flatties. You will probably have the most success at Griggs or Oshay if you are fishing in Central OH. Hoover is also a good option.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Hoover has flatheads?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

No flatheads in Alum. Hoover is the place for catfishing with the channels, blues and flats.


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

Griggs / O'shaughnessy has flatheads? A friend of min has been chasing cats here for a long time. He never hooked one before. I ve heard of Hoover having them though.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

afeef745 said:


> Griggs / O'shaughnessy has flatheads? A friend of min has been chasing cats here for a long time. He never hooked one before. I ve heard of Hoover having them though.


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=209857


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

i heard buckeye was good before the big fish kill i never thought there were flatheads in alum but i was hearing of 40 pound catfish from several people. As everyone who fishes knows those stories exist nearly everywhere. One fellow i talked to lost a bait caster with a live 6 inch bluegill on it and he was a fairly credible source. Wishful thinking i suppose i will have to make it down to hoover.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That I am aware of, there are no flatheads in Alum Creek Reservoir. I have never seen one, caught one, or heard of a confirmed report of such a catch. 

I have heard there are some in Hoover, but I don' think there are very many. Also, Hoover has been stocked with blue catfish, and that is confirmed by the ODNR fisheries biologist. The most frequent place around here for reports of flatheads is the Scioto; either Griggs or O'Shaunessy.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

My friend caught a blue in hoover 3 weeks ago while I was with him. It was about 12" and didn't have a tag on it. It was a cool looking cat.


----------



## BetterMetalFish (Aug 8, 2012)

The blues in Hoover should still pretty small right? Since they just started stocking them the year before last if I recall correctly.

Also, I'm pretty sure one of the guys on here has a profile pic where he is holding two (what I believe to be) flatheads that he said he caught off bluegills in the Howard area. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

BetterMetalFish said:


> The blues in Hoover should still pretty small right? Since they just started stocking them the year before last if I recall correctly.
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure one of the guys on here has a profile pic where he is holding two (what I believe to be) flatheads that he said he caught off bluegills in the Howard area. I could be wrong though.


Pretty sure I know what pic your talking about and those are not flatheads. Those are channel cats. 

Also hoover blues we stocked oct-nov 2011. So almost 2 years ago. They also said some were 12-14" when stocked. I'm sure there might be some near or slightly over 20" now. But all or most should be 10-20" at this point.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

BetterMetalFish said:


> The blues in Hoover should still pretty small right? Since they just started stocking them the year before last if I recall correctly.
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure one of the guys on here has a profile pic where he is holding two (what I believe to be) flatheads that he said he caught off bluegills in the Howard area. I could be wrong though.


Definitely channel cats.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I don't fish for cats very often at Alum but have live bait fished it for walleyes, saugeyes, & crappie since the late 70's and have never caught, seen, or heard of a flat out of there. There are huge channels, so I'm guessing just incorrect fish id is the source. I've accidentally caught channels up to 14 pounds while using jig & minnow for crappies and countless ones smaller.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Hoover has some flats, I've caught some on crankbaits while bass fishing.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

Youll want to check out green lawn or farther south...good flats in there!


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

I have caught flats out of Hoover and O'shay. The biggest at O'shay around 36 inches. I caught a blue late last fall at hoover and it was about 17-18 inches and about 3 lbs.


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

I got one outta hoover 8 years ago on a spinner. Saw a atleast 30 pound flat dead there awhile back too . Not much else though since.


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

Silent Mike said:


> Youll want to check out green lawn or farther south...good flats in there!


So I've heard too. South side of Columbus area is apparently known for flatties. I am not saying Griggs and O'shay dont have a single flattie. Its just not the prime spot for them. One may get lucky once in a while though.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

jray said:


> One fellow i talked to lost a bait caster with a live 6 inch bluegill on it and he was a fairly credible source.


That could very well be the result of a channel cat.


----------



## hatfield75 (Jun 6, 2009)

afeef745 said:


> So I've heard too. South side of Columbus area is apparently known for flatties. I am not saying Griggs and O'shay dont have a single flattie. Its just not the prime spot for them. One may get lucky once in a while though.


All I have to say is if you are lucky to catch a flattie out of Griggs or Oshay then I need to be hitting the casino instead of fishing.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

The bass tournament guys on griggs and oshay occaisonally hook flatheads while bassin. personally i hooked a 25 lber on a rattletrap at griggs.


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

i have fished alum for a long time... and i have caught many cats in my life... i catfish probably twice a week.. There is flathead in alum... but ive only caught one in my life from alum... it could of been a released fish from another lake... but im certain there is at least one in there lol....


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

afeef745 said:


> Griggs / O'shaughnessy has flatheads? A friend of min has been chasing cats here for a long time. He never hooked one before. I ve heard of Hoover having them though.










hit 7 in 2 hours Wednesday night at oshay on swimbaits and Berkley hit sticks. Yeah there are a few in there.lolol


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

If your in central try indian, there's a good population in there and some into 40lb range. Also st. Mary's has some flats as well. They are comming back there but slowly


----------



## river..rat (Jun 27, 2014)

From the bank at hoover last night on a bluegill


----------

